# Nissan "Earthing System" ground wires.......



## Cougs (Dec 4, 2002)

I was surfing the net a few days ago, and I came across a link to japanparts.com where i found under the Z33 (350Z) parts section, a set of ground wires produced by "Nissan" called the Earthing System. It appeared to be similar to the Hyper Ground System being sold by Sun International or the HKS "circle earth" grounding systems. I was wondering if this was merely bunk, or if it were true, would it fit onto any Nissan battery and related ground points (considering that my Spec-V has a smaller engine bay). If anyone has seen these, any info would be appreciated.

The link to the website is this if you would like to take a look.


http://www.japanparts.com/NissanParts/FairladyZ33/Engine.htm


P.S. They give no information, and I sent them an inquiry, but sense it needs to be translated and a reply sent, it has taken several days and there still is no word.


Peace all, laters.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2003)

i installed an earthing system. basically it fixes on to the negative terminal on your battery and ontu your car's ecu, maf etc. this will ground the electronically sensitive parts of your car. it is supposed to brighten your headlamps, improve idling, less distortion on your audio and improves hp and torque. ok the hp and torque i cant really tell. maybe and only slightly(didnt dyno cos its expensive in my country) the rest i can see a little improvement. 

oh i drive a nissan sunny (thats what they are called in singapore but bluebird slyphy in japan...N16 chasis but the same as the B15.) for tax purposes its only a 1.6 litre engine. so its a QG16DE. i paid sgd 160 for it which is less than 90 usd. + installation.


----------



## Cougs (Dec 4, 2002)

Thanks for the reply: I will install myself, and I have ready access to a dyno, so no worries there (the more dyno passes and changes of ground points, and the better the chance of finding peak power). My question isn't so much about the wires, how they work, where to get them, etc. I just want to know about these specific wires, whether they are Nissan original equipment or if they are aftermarket. I posted in the b15sentra.net forum and we kinda figured that they are (and this is inconclusive) not OEM or NISMO. But, if anyone knows exactly then let me know. 

Thanks, peace.


----------



## Lazarus_023 (Jun 3, 2003)

um. i doubt it will improve your power... it's just a buncha xtra ground wires, and will do little more than add weight, unless nissan did a sh*tty job with their electrical systems... you should (unless you've added some power consuming silly things like neons or a bangin-bumpin-bass-train) probably need no more than a ground strap running from the engine to the battery or chassis (or both), which has been pretty standard on cars since the late 1800's...


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

you're wrong there. Turbo Mag did a dyno test of a hyper-ground system (basically, an arm and a leg for a bunch of ground wires), and found a gain of about 5-6 hp (mid) and 3-4 hp (top) on a brand new 350Z.

you just have to find the right ground points.... also, repairing (rust removal and such) your current ground points will net a gain.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

niky said:


> *you're wrong there. Turbo Mag did a dyno test of a hyper-ground system (basically, an arm and a leg for a bunch of ground wires), and found a gain of about 5-6 hp (mid) and 3-4 hp (top) on a brand new 350Z.
> 
> you just have to find the right ground points.... also, repairing (rust removal and such) your current ground points will net a gain. *


yep, grounding wires have been dyno proven to yield pretty good gains for their price


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

I think i read somewhere that a wrx gains like 10tq from a grounding kit, ONLY if you ground it right. I have no idea how the spec responds though


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

are those things easy to install? and who makes the best? i heard Hyperground makes decent ones...how hard would it be to install your self? and what about finding the right points? how can you do that?


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

Silvspec86 said:


> *are those things easy to install? and who makes the best? i heard Hyperground makes decent ones...how hard would it be to install your self? and what about finding the right points? how can you do that? *


not really that hard, just gotta make sure u clean the metal surface off good enough to get a good ground. You can make a kit yourself with some amp wires


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

niky said:


> *you're wrong there. Turbo Mag did a dyno test of a hyper-ground system (basically, an arm and a leg for a bunch of ground wires), and found a gain of about 5-6 hp (mid) and 3-4 hp (top) on a brand new 350Z.
> 
> you just have to find the right ground points.... also, repairing (rust removal and such) your current ground points will net a gain. *


just because their car got gains doesn't mean every car will, don't be naive.


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

chimmike said:


> *just because their car got gains doesn't mean every car will, don't be naive. *


some cars will, but the magazines try 100s of places and dyno them over and over to get those numbers. Who cares anyways


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

yeah I agree. I got tired of paying 200 for 2-3whp gains.


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

chimmike said:


> *yeah I agree. I got tired of paying 200 for 2-3whp gains. *


That's how just about every import is. If you don't like buy a domestic


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

naa, I went turbo


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

yo, *tekmode*

hmmh, me? naive? Why do you think certain board members spend days obsessively searching for every ground spot on their cars?... whether or not you gain great hp... and in my opinion, just 3hp is pretty slim... optimizing your car's ground system is a pretty good idea... i don't know what your car is like, but i hate the electricals on my sentra... everything buzzes like crazy!

i'm not going to pay 200$ for a grounding system, i can make one myself... and it won't make me much faster (1hp maybe?  ), but it would do a lot to contributing to my peace of mind...


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

niky said:


> *yo, tekmode
> 
> hmmh, me? naive? Why do you think certain board members spend days obsessively searching for every ground spot on their cars?... whether or not you gain great hp... and in my opinion, just 3hp is pretty slim... optimizing your car's ground system is a pretty good idea... i don't know what your car is like, but i hate the electricals on my sentra... everything buzzes like crazy!
> 
> i'm not going to pay 200$ for a grounding system, i can make one myself... and it won't make me much faster (1hp maybe?  ), but it would do a lot to contributing to my peace of mind...  *


i know...i was just saying. Yah Nissan electrical systems do suck.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

agreed... shake.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

first off dude... not here to start anything, but tekmode didn't call you naive.... chimmike did!

and the grounding kits generally don't create much horespower just improve the effeciency of your electrical system. it's like a pulley. A lightened pulley generates no horsepower, but it does however free up engine resources so that the engine can make more power. The grounding kits are gonna be the same thing. For the maxima and the 350Z, the kit covers the main battery to chassis ground, alternator, MAF, and a few other places. I wouldn't know about the SpecV, but whenever tekmode is ready to do it, i'm sure i'll be helping him .

the wires are nothing more than your every day stranded think guage wires, just like you would buy for a car stereo amplifier like tek said. You can make your own fairly easily. the kits you can buy usually are premaid cables to the right lengths with nice ends on them as well. a few of us here in Dallas are going to make our own... i'm sure tek wouldn't mind letting us do it on his too. IMO, the overall cost of a grounding kit should cost more than $30.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

oops, my mistake.... 

sorry, tek!!!

grr... chimmike... *burn!*

hehehe... maybe i should sto typing in my sleep....   

y'know, after seeing the kit in the mag, i kinda figured the same thing... i'll most likely cover the usual suspects when i install mine, and maybe go further if i can find a resistance meter...


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

BlueBOB said:


> *first off dude... not here to start anything, but tekmode didn't call you naive.... chimmike did!
> 
> and the grounding kits generally don't create much horespower just improve the effeciency of your electrical system. it's like a pulley. A lightened pulley generates no horsepower, but it does however free up engine resources so that the engine can make more power. The grounding kits are gonna be the same thing. For the maxima and the 350Z, the kit covers the main battery to chassis ground, alternator, MAF, and a few other places. I wouldn't know about the SpecV, but whenever tekmode is ready to do it, i'm sure i'll be helping him .
> 
> the wires are nothing more than your every day stranded think guage wires, just like you would buy for a car stereo amplifier like tek said. You can make your own fairly easily. the kits you can buy usually are premaid cables to the right lengths with nice ends on them as well. a few of us here in Dallas are going to make our own... i'm sure tek wouldn't mind letting us do it on his too. IMO, the overall cost of a grounding kit should cost more than $30. *



can't wait


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

tekmode said:


> *can't wait  *


you provide the wires, connectors, and the spec.... i'll provide the tools, time, knowledge, and the monkeys to make the cables... hehe


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 12, 2003)

*Electrical Grounding B14 Chasis 97'200sxse*

Just sent for the HKS 24k "universal" circle earth grounding kit for my B14 97' 200sx se GA16de. I am wondering about the grounding points, I am sure HKS will include generic "universal" instructions on which points to look for i.e. alternator negative, TPS, MAF, ECU, lights, etc...
Should I ground the amplifier? it's a 300watt kenwood old-school.
I also have a .5 farad capacitor as well as a 1 farad digital capacitor in-line grounded to the chasis. So should I send the negatives to the chasis and ground the chasis to the circle or leave them how they are and just ground the chasis too ? I think the chasis is grounded with a ground strap anyway. Can grounding everything to one point cause any interference or give me a buzz in my speakers?
If anyone has done this on their B14 please post especially if you have dyno numbers. I think this will help more with accelleration/revving more than with power or torque. For anyone who doesn't think it will make a difference.....Electircal engineering 101 is a good place to start. Or just go to ITT tech for 4 years and you will find out why this does improve you electrical system's performance. Less resistance means more voltage gets to it's destination and also less wasted energy (wasted energy is never a good thing just so you know).
Yes, yes, yes, you can make your own wires...duh....but can you gold plate them and make them nifty colours? and will it look pretty?
I got my HKS 24k wires "on sale" for about 100 bucks so the price of gold is a little higher than copper, oh well, its 24k gold!


----------

